# Cancelled by RCI One Day Before Departure



## anngem (Feb 21, 2007)

I can't believe it. I've read these stories before but never thought it would happen to us. We were scheduled to check in at Stratford Court in Stratford Upon Avon on Saturday. TODAY we got a message on our answering machine saying our week was no longer available but RCI had a place for us in PORTUGAL!! When we returned the call the person who was handling the cancellation had gone home for the day so no answer till tomorrow! Now I have no problem with vacationing in Portugal but our plane tickets are taking us to England on Saturday. The suggestion of sending us to Portugal is ridiculous. Our plane tickets are unchangeable so I sure hope RCI can come up with something in England as a replacement. In addition, we do not drive in the UK and have purchased Britrail passes so we need to stay near a train station. It's so frustrating to have to wait til tomorrow morning to get an answer.
Any suggestions on how we should handle this situation? Anyone had experience with the problem with RCI?
Thanks, Ann


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 21, 2007)

*Unbelievable!*

Call the trading company immediately and ask to speak to a supervisor.  Work your way up the chain of command. The squeaky wheel gets the oil but squeak softly keeping in mind the adage that more flies are caught with honey. Also call the resort to see what insight they might have regarding this outrage (rather late for this evening, though).

Is it II or RCI?

Good Luck and keep us posted as to the outcome.


----------



## Mel (Feb 21, 2007)

I would call first thing in the morning, and once you get through, stay on the line until they find you something reasonable.  This is ridiculous - it's bad enough that you could have ended up with airline problems, your exchange shouldn't be the part of the trip making you nervous.

Stratford Court is a small property, so it could be an unforseable situation where the unit really did become unavailable, but given the numbers of recent cancellations, I don't know what to think.  I would make it clear to whoever you talk to that they must find you something that works with the rest of your plans - they were all made based on your confirmation in Stratford.  There will be additional costs involved if you have to go elsewhere.

It sounds like maybe it is time for the Attorney General in Indiana (where RCI is based) to look into this, or any other regulatory agency that has jurisdiction.  I don't want more government regulation, but RCI has dropped the ball too many times recently.  I'm sure RCI will claim no fault, but they're becoming like the boy who cried wolf - very little credibility.  Perhaps there should be a "truth in lending" statement on your exchange confirmation - "This confirmation entitles you to a 75% chance of using the listed accomodation.  There is a 25% chance your reservation may be cancelled at any time, up to and including the time of check-in."

In my mind it's time for a new model for an exchange company - one where the timeshare owners/members are the shareholders.  That would produce fewer conflicts of interest.  Resorts that couse problems like this could be sanctioned.  The only problem is whether it is the week-owners that end up being hurt, or the developer/management who causes the problem in the first place.


----------



## grest (Feb 21, 2007)

very bad news...hope they find you something good...
connie


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 21, 2007)

Our story wasn't this bad with Rci but as I have stated many times this is the bottom feeder of trading companies! Our last dealings 18 years ago and the fifth year in a row with problems we gave up and sold timeshare just to get away from Rci.

 Now days you have other choices. We had Rci cancel our Lake Tahoe resort one week before we went there. They came up with a one bedroom about 1/2 mile from the Ridge Tahoe so we thought it can't be to bad.
 Boy were we wrong because it was a two story old wooden apartment that the garage doors were broke and just hanging there. After walking up the stairs this place was a total dump. This was a old aprtment house that was about 60 years old.

 It had one swing set for kids and a sand box. No pool but they would give you a pass to the beach. We stayed one night and went home and after two weeks of fighting with Rci they gave us our week back. Of coarse that didn't help because that was our vacation for the year.
 This and I hate to call it a timeshare was torn down the end of that year! 

 We banked a three bedroom/three bath for this in PV Mexico, talk about not getting a fair trade but in four years we never did. Rci always had excuse for us being screwed over!

 We sold our condo and the next year bought at Ridge Tahoe and joined II.

 Its sad but we see post everyday about people getting ripped off with Rci. For every good post you have 1000 bad ones! Why would anyone buy a condo that only deals with Rci.

 I'm sorry about your vacation and if I read your post  right your leaving on Sat so being on the phone all day with Rci doesn't seem to be something you want to be doing now.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 22, 2007)

Ann-

Awhile back Madge made the following post about emergencies for vacations in progress. I would think that you are close enough to being "in progress" to use this service. I suggest calling NOW.

Good Luck


=============================
Around this time last year, the 800 number was given a new option for "emergencies." If you select that option, you will be connected to the team that provides 24/7 assistance, or the associated voicemail which will prompt a timely call back. Try it out after our normal hours this weekend and you'll hear that option!
__________________
~ Madge


----------



## dougp26364 (Feb 22, 2007)

There's been some ongoing discussions about RCI and a particular resort network (can't recall which one) blaming each other for "overbooking." The concesus seemed to be the resorts were over space banking expected deposits. 

Since your exchange is in England it looks more like an RCI issue to me. I've seen this issue come up FAR to often on these forum with RCI for me to put any trust into them with my vacation needs. The two units I have with RCI, RCI does not get.


----------



## anngem (Feb 22, 2007)

*Update*

We've been in touch with a VC named Melinda who's been working on our "problem." At this point RCI has offered us the "only available unit in the UK" which is a canalboat. I might be inclined to accept a canaboat in the spring or summer, but we've stayed in one before and that solution just isn't acceptable. I find it hard to believe that it's the only available unit in all of the UK!! In the meantime, she's leaving work early today so we have about a half hour to work out an acceptable solution.
Wish us luck! Ann


----------



## DKPerky (Feb 22, 2007)

*Be more agressive*

1/2 hour. nonsense ... ask for the highest ranking person in the office and let 'em have it.  I agree with the prior poster that honey gets the flys.  But there also is a time to get mad, get angry and let them know.  

If nothing else works ... as a prior Tugger said, get the ATTY General involved ... and let 'em have it.


----------



## Laurie (Feb 22, 2007)

You might call DAE and see if they have something last-minute.  If they don't, ask them about rentals - this is so off-season that rentals are quite inexpensive, probably less than you have spend with your maintenance fee + RCI exchange fee.

Then tell RCI they need to return your week and exchange fee.

Also... RCI is offering cottages in Europe right now for pretty low $ - ask RCI about that too!

What I think is so rediculous is that RCI *could* spend just a bit of $$ to rent you equal accommodations in the cancelled area and sometimes even in the cancelled resort, but *won't*.  That happened to me- there were rentals available at my cancelled resort for the exact same time period (thru the resort, not thru RCI) at a very reasonable price, but instead I had to work on my own exchange replacement for about 100 more hours, because they told me that they wouldn't do that.


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 22, 2007)

anngem said:


> We've been in touch with a VC named Melinda who's been working on our "problem." At this point RCI has offered us the "only available unit in the UK" which is a canalboat. I might be inclined to accept a canaboat in the spring or summer, but we've stayed in one before and that solution just isn't acceptable. I find it hard to believe that it's the only available unit in all of the UK!! In the meantime, she's leaving work early today so we have about a half hour to work out an acceptable solution.
> Wish us luck! Ann




 That is the Rci story called helping you!

 They cancel your plans that have been set for months and now give you take it or lose it choice. This is bull about her leaving earlie so make your choice. Tell her to transfer your call to a supervisor and there are more than one.

 This is the way they work and while your stuck and they know it and don't care someone else will be enjoying your timeshare.


 I said this before and one more time, All owners who are still with Rci need to get together and close their accts with this bottom feeder. Maybe if 50,000 owners all at once leave they will fix it or go out of timeshares but either way the timeshare world would be better off!


----------



## abc31 (Feb 22, 2007)

It is very upsetting to know that RCI would do that to someone.  They absolutely should find you accomodations somewhere even if it's not an RCI resort.  They should pay to put you up in a 5 star hotel if they have to.  If it's the resort's fault then  rci should make them pay.  But it should be RCI's responsiblilty to make sure you are taken care of.  I don't think you should have to settle for something unacceptable.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 22, 2007)

I think Laurie is giving you good advise.  You have the plane reservations, they know it.  Regardless of how this situation came about, they can afford to find a place to rent for you and offer your week back as compensation for your having to change your plans.

It won't help to yell louder or to stay home and talk to the Attorney General.  Ask for what is doable and allows you make your trip as closely as planned.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 22, 2007)

II has about a dozen different places in England and Scotland starting this Friday & Saturday. Most were under $500. You could try one of these if RCI doesn't come thru.

Also my AC with II has 7 resorts during that time in England. Cost $199.


----------



## DebBrown (Feb 22, 2007)

Ann,
I sent you a PM.  Like Bill, I see alot of availability with II.  Many resorts are available as getaways for as little as $229 for smaller units.

Get in touch if you want to work something out.  You must be preparing to leave in the next day or so.

Deb


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 22, 2007)

anngem said:


> I might be inclined to accept a canaboat in the spring or summer, but we've stayed in one before and that solution just isn't acceptable. I find it hard to believe that it's the only available unit in all of the UK!!



It might actually be the only availability. I've done lots of searches this year and that's about the only thing I ever see showing up in RCI.

Sheila


----------



## anngem (Feb 22, 2007)

*Another Update*

Well, our "specialist" has left for the day without returning my calls and now I don't know where to turn. I'm going to try to leave a message with Madge but I doubt that it will do any good. I'm pretty sure we can find another room at great expense but I'd loke some suitable compensation from RCI. 
Is there a way to take back already banked weeks? After all, they took away my vacation!


----------



## mlsmn (Feb 22, 2007)

maybe the head of RCI should know about this, since 

Kenneth May - Chief Exec. Officer of RCI Global 
Wyndham Worldwide Corporation
Seven Sylvan Way
Parsippany, NJ 07054

Phone:1- 973-753-6000 ask for his secretary and tell her your problem


----------



## scotlass (Feb 22, 2007)

What happens when you just call the general RCI number?  You should get another vacation counselor who can connect you to a supervisor.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 22, 2007)

Another alternative, although not cheap, would be to try priceline for hotels in London.  We mangaged to get a Hilton for $80 a night at this time of year.  If RCI doesn't do anything, at least you would not have to cancel your trip altogether.  You could also check www.skyauction.com to see if they have anything.  (However, I think they may be a part of RCI!).


----------



## Neesie (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear that you've been treated so horribly!  I hope some of the suggestions you've gotten here will work out for you.   Don't let anything ruin your vacation (I know, easier said than done).  You should be thoroughly compensated and I know that many of us TUGGERS want to hear how your fiasco turns out.  Sincerely...best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## DKPerky (Feb 22, 2007)

anngem said:


> Well, our "specialist" has left for the day without returning my calls and now I don't know where to turn. I'm going to try to leave a message with Madge but I doubt that it will do any good. I'm pretty sure we can find another room at great expense but I'd loke some suitable compensation from RCI.
> Is there a way to take back already banked weeks? After all, they took away my vacation!



I'm not trying to sound mean here or anything, but why in God's name are you content with only dealing with this one idiot. Take the advise of all the posters here and CALL A SUPERVISOR.  Really, what are you waiting for.  These other people cannot/will not help you but you continue to only communicate with them.  

Time to move up the ladder.  DO IT NOW


----------



## Dottie (Feb 22, 2007)

What an outstanding bummer.  I don't understand why they get away with this.  Even if they now gave you a satisfactory accommodation, they could not repay you for the anxiety they have caused.  They cancelled my Aruba vacation for last April about 2 weeks prior to trip time.  After a little whining on my part, they did come thru with an excellent accommodation for us.  It doesn't sound like they are going to make it for you, but I sure hope so.


----------



## anngem (Feb 22, 2007)

*Resolution (sort of)*

Thanks for all the wonderful help from all of you. Tuggers are the greatest. 
I again tried the "special urgent" number for RCI and was again put into voice mail sooooo once again I called the regular points number and explained my situation to a very nice VC who it turns out is in Manilla! She seemed amazed that RCI would do that to us. She put me on hold for a long time and the bottom line is I was transferred from Manilla to New Brunswick to Indianapolis to yet another specialist who was able to help us (sort of.) 
 This afternoon I Pricelined a room for us in London to replace our missed week in Stratford. We weren't hot to stay in Stratford, it was just going to be a base of operations. London works just as well (maybe better.) The room is very expensive--definitely way more than we were paying to stay in Stratford but still budget by London standards. And it doesn't have a kitchen but it does have breakfast.Thank goodness for Priceline.
Meanwhile, back at the RCI ranch the specialist with whom I spoke was VERY nice and seemed surprised that RCI had given me such a last minute run-around. Could this be the good cop-bad cop scenario? She ended up refunding my points and fee for Stratford (naturally) and she will be refunding our points from Allen House for the next week. Not a fabulous deal but I just don't need to stress about this anymore. 
I guess the bottom line is be VERY WARY of a confirmed reservation with RCI. Especially if it's overseas.


----------



## "Roger" (Feb 22, 2007)

If I understand this correctly, you had two weeks booked in England, and, in the end, you are being given the second week (Allen House) free (since you have had your points returned).

I am sure that there will be endless discussion as to whether this was adequate compensation or not, but I think everyone will agree that the manner you were treated was horrible.  How could they leave you up in the air about whether anything was going to be done and whether you would have a place to stay?  I am just thankful that you can leave with the peace of mind that you have a place to stay.  I can't tell you how many times I checked back to see if there was any progress.  

Have a good trip.  We all wish you well.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 22, 2007)

I am glad for the 'heads up' as we have a confirmed unit in Nice for March 16.  I think now I will call sooner than I would have to make sure it is still confirmed!  I'm glad that at least you are still able to go.  London is fabulous and may be a better base than Stratford.


----------



## Pat H (Feb 22, 2007)

This is way off season in England. I can't believe that RCI can't find you a suitable replacement. Makes absolutely no sense to me.


----------



## anngem (Feb 22, 2007)

*Clarification*

About our week at Allen House, we booked that before we booked Stratford for the week of Mar 3-10. We added Stratford later because it was the only week in England that was available for that time frame. We figured that as long as we were going that far we might as well stay for 2 weeks. I think we'll find plenty to do in and out of London.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 22, 2007)

It seems odd that II would have inventory but not RCI, UNLESS this were a function of rentals.  Maybe RCI declared there inventory for this time period to be ''excess'' and proceeded to rent it out to non-members, leaving nothing for either emergencies or last minute travel by bona fide dues paying members.  If so, it shows how rental of even off season inventory can be damaging to members' exchanges.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 22, 2007)

*Try one of these from DAE*

I looked on the Dial-an-Exchange availibility list for March 3-10, 2007 and found two availibilities:

Sutton Hall in North Yorkshire, 2BR - this is a great old manor house in a very interesting section of England

Candlemakers Cottage in Derbyshire in the Midlands, 2BR - this is an English country cottage

DAE has free membership, will take most timeshares in trade, and have a lower exchange fee.  They are at www.daelive.com


----------



## Timeshare Von (Feb 22, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> I looked on the Dial-an-Exchange availibility list for March 3-10, 2007 and found two availibilities:
> 
> Sutton Hall in North Yorkshire, 2BR - this is a great old manor house in a very interesting section of England
> 
> ...




We were just at Sutton Hall back in November and it was outstanding . . . . we thoroughly enjoyed our stay there (which was actually in one of the cottages on the property and not the main Victorian Mansion).

I truly hope it works out for you!

Yvonne


----------



## Laurie (Feb 22, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> I looked on the Dial-an-Exchange availibility list for March 3-10, 2007 and found two availibilities:
> 
> Sutton Hall in North Yorkshire, 2BR - this is a great old manor house in a very interesting section of England
> 
> ...



Or you could join DAE (free) and take these weeks as bonus weeks for probably less than hotels in London, if you don't want to give DAE an exchange week and then pay an exchange fee. They are bonus weeks at DAE-Europe for 199 sterling pounds per week (a little over $400), and I don't have my membership # on me at the moment to see what DAE-US lists them for.

Whatever you decide, good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Feb 22, 2007)

Anngem, as long as you are satisfied with the deal that RCI gave you, and feel that they have compensated you not only for your points but given you something additional to compensate for your stress, that is all that counts.

But do check into DAE options.  The English countryside for your 2nd week there has much to be said as a contrast to London and provides the yin/yang that I personally enjoy when travelling in the US or abroad.


----------



## travelbug (Feb 22, 2007)

RCI's antics are amazing!!!!  Why don't a group barrage the president of RCI with phone complaints?  Or talk to the Indiana attorney general's office to put together a lawsuit?  There is story after story here!  Time to get proactive.

Marilyn


----------



## Pit (Feb 22, 2007)

It does make you wonder. For every one you read about here on TUG, how many others are left out in the cold?


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 22, 2007)

travelbug said:


> RCI's antics are amazing!!!!  Why don't a group barrage the president of RCI with phone complaints?  Or talk to the Indiana attorney general's office to put together a lawsuit?  There is story after story here!  Time to get proactive.
> 
> Marilyn




I totally agree with you Marilyn! I just have a problem with owners that go through this year after year. Anyone who spends time on any of these sites will read these problems about Rci and the way they treat there members.

 After you bank your week everything else goes down hill from there!  

 I know we left Rci 12 years ago and have never regret our decision.We had three friends that left Rci within last three years for same reasons we did.

 Maybe owners working on points have better luck but why would anyone be treated like this and stay!

 Like I said in another post if everyone on these sites got together one day and had 50,000 members pull out one of two things would happen. One Rci would fix their problem or the close shop and either way would be improvement for timeshare owners!


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 23, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> It seems odd that II would have inventory but not RCI.



I don't really find this odd at all. As a member of both exchange companies, I do searches several days a week. Sometimes one will have lots of inventory for an area, the other nothing. Sometimes the same scenario but the companies are reversed.

One big difference is RCI getting their weeks in (and out) much earlier than II. Searching for March 2008, for example, for a very specific week, I'm finding zippo in II and lots in RCI.

For England this summer, RCI had availability a year ago while II didn't. Later II started showing a few weeks.

Sheila


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 23, 2007)

For high demand times, I would tend to agree with you, but this is not exactly the height of the season we are talking about.  




sfwilshire said:


> I don't really find this odd at all. As a member of both exchange companies, I do searches several days a week. Sometimes one will have lots of inventory for an area, the other nothing. Sometimes the same scenario but the companies are reversed.
> 
> One big difference is RCI getting their weeks in (and out) much earlier than II. Searching for March 2008, for example, for a very specific week, I'm finding zippo in II and lots in RCI.
> 
> ...


----------



## JLB (Feb 23, 2007)

Some of the comments here resemble things I and others might have said many years ago here.  I had the reputation of being the head letter-writer to the acting figurehead at RCI.

Whatever the _whine du jour_ was, TONYG would tell me to write another letter!  

I usetapost links to AGs and the FTC. 

Well, I was looking at RCI's butt the other day, and saw that it is still covered.


----------



## Dean (Feb 23, 2007)

No question this is poor treatment.  But I'll point out that while this may not be peak season, it is not truly off season either.  London is red season year around both for II & RCI and late Feb early March is not nearly as low as is January and early Dec.  

I'm glad the OP at least has a workable solution.


----------



## eal (Feb 23, 2007)

anngem,
Be sure to let us know how your trip went and if everything you were promised by RCI in terms of refunded $$ and points actually came to be.


----------



## anngem (Feb 24, 2007)

*In London at Last*

 Just to let all you kind folks know, we arrived safely in London this AM and are staying at our "budget" albeit pricey hotel. Turns out it's just fine. London is remarkably warm (by Western NY standards) and even some of the trees are in bloom. 
Again, thanks to all you kind folks for your good wishes.
Ann


----------

